# Best layover with Kids on Ruby?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Cottonwood 4 or Mee Corner. Cottonwood 4 is available, Mee Corner is not.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

*Bugs of R/H*

Last year we went mothers day and there were no bugs. 

We've got a memorial day weekend trip, does anybody have guesses if the bugs will be bad by then or if we'll beat them?


----------



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

I think you can layover at Blackrocks. Best ones are 5,6 and 9. You may have to get two different people from within your party to reserve the spot on subsequent nights.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

We did Mee 1 last time and it was good for the kids. There is a big cottonwood for shade and the layout is such that it tends to keep the kids up from the water's edge.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Two new sites for me last week, Cottonwood 5 and Knowles Canyon. Both would be good for kids. Cottonwood has a lot of trees and space. We strolled over Cottonwood 4. It's OK but think 5 is better. Knowles Canyon has better hiking. I think that that Mee Corner is the best site on R/HT. I think Blackrocks is too crowded- no privacy.


----------

